# Surly 8-pack rack



## CObiker123 (Oct 13, 2014)

Does anyone know if this can work without the upper braze on eyelets? I want to mount one on my Kona Rove. I have the lower / mid braze ons, but just a center mid crown cantilever (?) hole. Is there an adapter etc? I have been on surly's site and did some searches here to no avail.

thanks


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Looks like the instructions page makes it pretty clear:

http://surlybikes.com//uploads/downloads/24_8_Pack_Rack_Instructions_vf.pdf


----------



## CObiker123 (Oct 13, 2014)

Um, yup, missed that "not recommended" part. My bad. 

experience with other front racks of that style? I know Nitto, but pretty spendy.

thanks all


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Most porteur racks are expensive, as it is a fairly uncommon piece of kit (same goes for the stuff that fits on them). Nitto is probably the best option, in that case. Check ebay, if you're not in a rush to get it. None of their racks, as far as I know, fit mid-blade [aka lowrider] braze-ons (or most, if not all, porteur racks). You can easily mount them if you have cantilever studs, though, as that is a specific type of mount that is available. Some people are skeezed out by mounting stuff to canti studs, though...but then again, porteur racks generally aren't meant to carry more than 5-6 pounds. If you want more, look into Wald delivery baskets/platforms (pizza rack).


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

Are you looking for something like this?

















I made my own after not finding anything on the market that fit my needs. I use it to hold my sleeping and cooking equipment on overnight excursions. So far no problems. We'll see after this summer where any weak points are.

I've made them for friends and explored the idea of making them for other people. Just not sure how to navigate potential liability issues other than a handshake deal that's not defendable in court.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

wschruba said:


> Most porteur racks are expensive, as it is a fairly uncommon piece of kit (same goes for the stuff that fits on them). Nitto is probably the best option, in that case. Check ebay, if you're not in a rush to get it. None of their racks, as far as I know, fit mid-blade [aka lowrider] braze-ons (or most, if not all, porteur racks). You can easily mount them if you have cantilever studs, though, as that is a specific type of mount that is available. Some people are skeezed out by mounting stuff to canti studs, though...but then again, porteur racks generally aren't meant to carry more than 5-6 pounds. If you want more, look into Wald delivery baskets/platforms (pizza rack).


There's CETMA racks as well. They're not cheap, but quality rarely is.

As for porteur racks carrying capacity, it's well over 5-6 pounds. I've carried at least a magnitude more than that on my homemade porteur. Not that it was any fun riding it home.

Heck, this bag has at least 30 pounds in it:









and this rack is employed with a messenger who carries large loads daily:









It now has canti- stays in place of the center mount.


----------



## CObiker123 (Oct 13, 2014)

Rogbie, that is exactly what I am looking for. I would like the option of just the rack and bungees, but thinking I would zip tie a Wald medium basket to it from time to time to carry my work bag while commuting, the 12-pack or small grocery shopping on the weekend. I like the more "slick" look rather than what you can find from Blackburn etc. I'll be a guinea pig if the price is right and you want to try out another.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Awesome, Rogbie! Good job :thumbsup:
Is it stainless, or just has not yet rusted?



CObiker123 said:


> I like the more "slick" look rather than what you can find from Blackburn etc.


COb, I was going to mention that some riders have been known to mount light-ish rear platform racks backwards in front. Maybe that`s what you meant with your comment above about wanting something slicker than Blackburn? If not, that might be your ticket assuming you have tapped holes on your dropouts for fender stays.

EDIT: Maybe the best thing about making your own custom rack is that being for only one bike it needs no adjustability, so no bending slotted sheet metal straps, no telescoping doohickeys with big clamps. No way any one-size-fits-all can come out as clean.


----------



## CObiker123 (Oct 13, 2014)

I actually have a rear rack that came with a bundle of craigslist parts, I will see how that lines up in front. By slickish, I mean like the Nitto's or Surlys. Stainless, round tube, somewhat minimal design. I may just have to bite the bullet and pay for what I want. 
thanks all


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> Awesome, Rogbie! Good job :thumbsup:
> Is it stainless, or just has not yet rusted?
> 
> EDIT: Maybe the best thing about making your own custom rack is that being for only one bike it needs no adjustability, so no bending slotted sheet metal straps, no telescoping doohickeys with big clamps. No way any one-size-fits-all can come out as clean.


I use stainless brake/fuel line tubing. It's 304L stainless, in the words on a Canadian: "Sort of stainless." Meaning, it will patina but not rust.

The best aspect of a custom rack is the ability to carry more weight with less material. Anywhere a rack has a clamp or moving part there is a loss of strength and addition of weight.


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

There is Origin8's front rack as well.









http://www.amazon.com/Origin8-Classique-Cargo-Front-Rack/dp/B00B135SSE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1463437188&sr=8-1&keywords=origin8+rack


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

i got my Nitto M21(?) on amazon for about $65 bucks. it mounts on lower brakes and the hole in fork. will that work?


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent via Jedi mind trick.


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

Check out he SunLite Gold Tec front rack. <$13 and works great.


----------

